# Do You Experience Déjà vu?



## JoetheDreamer (Apr 1, 2011)

Do You Experience Déjà vu?
I do sometimes. It's quite fascinating. I seem to recall some moments but can't quite know why...

For those of you out there who happen to not know the meaning of Déjà vu? here is the definition:
1. a feeling of having already experienced the present situation.
2. tedious familiarity
(Oxford)


----------



## TickTalk (Apr 20, 2011)

It hits me often and it hits HARD. Every time I freak out about it for a few minutes. It helps shake the feeling off.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Why yes, I do. :tongue:

Seriously though, yes, I experience it pretty often. I had it all the time as a kid and briefly wondered if I was psychic. :laughing: I no longer believe in things like that, but I still get deja vu pretty often. I find it interesting. I can pinpoint where I previously experienced the situation. It's always from dreams that did not make sense at the time.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Rarely. In the end it turns out I've experienced the same either in a completely different place so I don't make the connection right away or, as in my best example, same place (Tel Aviv busstation) but the second time I had high fever (from sleeping in a bed wih bedbugs across the border the night before) and thus couldn't remember having ever been there before even though I was a few years before ehen I'd been very tired.


----------



## kemmicals (Nov 14, 2010)

I get it nearly every day. Though it's always fairly mild. But then about twice or more a month I get really strong deja vu where it just confuses me endlessly, or else it feels like Deja vu but as if that moment has occured up to 3 times before.
I kind of like it though, it can confuse me but it's interesting when it happens.


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

Didn't someone just post a thread like this last week?


----------



## nebrada (Apr 22, 2011)

IncredibleMouse said:


> Didn't someone just post a thread like this last week?


If that's a deja vu joke, I love it.

I get it nearly every day, usually its minor things, however sometimes I'll experience for several minutes straight and it freaks me out. I love when intense deja vu occurs.


----------



## IncredibleMouse (Jul 20, 2010)

nebrada said:


> If that's a deja vu joke, I love it.


Someone just asked me that same question the other day.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Sometimes.

Whenever it's happened lately though, I can't tell whether the situation has actually occurred before or not and I just end up confused.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

I get it fairly regularly. It's rarely anything important.

Like I'm talking to someone and turn to look at something and it hits me: "Didn't I already have this exact conversation at this exact location before?"


----------



## Sosekopp (May 2, 2011)

Rarely. I often have jamais vu experiences, though.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

All the bloody time. And it can last for a pretty long time, too; sometimes over a minute. I consider it rather unpleasant; it feels like I'm not in control of anything I say or do, like I'm just somebody's puppet.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh my god......I get this shit sometimes. like few times a week. I'm like "OmG this just happened!!!" and then start to freak out and then when I tell my friends they think I'm high or something.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Oddly enough, upon coming across this post just now, it made me realize how I have not experienced a dejavu' in at least the last 3 months, even though it is otherwise a daily occurrence prior to that, with as many as five times a day when it's active, maybe it has something to do with how much constant sleep I either get or not get for all I know.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah I have a lot recently though it seemed to have slowed down a bit but still get the "deja vu" effect.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

I used to get it everyonce in a while when I was a kid but now I feel that I am in a constant partial state of deja vu. I think it was from all the lucid dreaming I did in my teen years and all the recent subconscious surfacing I've been doing. My next goal is to find a person I can have a streaming connection with on a normal and deeper level. I think this may open up new doors of wonder & awesome possibilities. I have had my eye on this goal since I was a preteen. I have realized many other similar type goals since then and believe this one is possible too.


----------



## ZdAries (May 2, 2011)

I have them quite often.
This has been happening to me ever since I was younger.


----------



## Mithrandir (May 10, 2011)

Whenever I have it, remembering that what happened is deja vu is usually part of the deja vu, is that weird?


----------

